# My GS is super clingy, what's going on?



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

When I go on vacation, I board my GS at a neat place he loves, where there are other dogs, no cages, and the owner takes great care of him (I can tell how much he loves it when he goes there by how he acts like he owns the place and how he greets her). 

I was gone 2. 5 weeks, picked him up 6 days ago and now he is super clingy! It's not the first time my hb and I have left him, usually once or twice a year, from 2 weeks to a month. Usually it takes him a couple of days to start trusting I'm not leaving again (he's not the same with my hb since he works all day and I'm with Malik all day). But this time, I literally cannot lift a finger without him being up in a flash. For instance, if I put him outside, he'll go lie down in the grass, then get up a minute later go stand by the screen door watching me inside the house and won't lie down. 

He has a chronic back issue (slipped disc and pinched nerve from an old injury) that has flared up a bit previous to my departure.We're addressing that currently, and I wonder if his condition could be the reason. 

Otherwise, what's going on? Is he having major separation anxiety? If I go to town without him, I tell him "stay" and he just goes to lie down on his pad, doesn't complain. Thus he's fine with me away? I'm not sure what to think and what to do. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't feel bad, sounds clingy to me. 

I left Tango with my helper for a week about 4 months ago. After a day or two, I got a message from him: dude, your dog howls! 

I asked him if he was in the garage (in his crate) and his response was priceless: " inside, outside, in the crate, it doesn't matter"

He has never done this at home, but he's also never been away from home except for training weekends with me. 

He even had a female companion to keep him company!

LOL


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't feel bad, I just don't know what's going on and if there is anything I can do to make both our lives better. Not fun for him to feel insecure or whatever else is going on, and not fun for me to have a dog in my legs 24/7 (well, I actually do sleep and so does he


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe dogs live in the moment, and don't have the same concept of time we do. If you're providing a good environment while you're gone and it hasn't been a problem before, it may be a medical issue aggravated by the stress of you being gone. 

Might be a good idea to have the vet do an eval and make sure something hasn't gotten worse.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Freddy said:


> it may be a medical issue aggravated by the stress of you being gone.
> Might be a good idea to have the vet do an eval and make sure something hasn't gotten worse.


I think the same and took him Monday to the vet, and he's now under a small short-term dosage of Prednisone. I'm hoping with time, the clinging will go away.


----------

